# coffee_forums: We're giving away a Coffee Forums UK KeepCup to a lucky Twitter follo



## Tweet Bot (Dec 26, 2008)

coffee_forums: We're giving away a Coffee Forums UK KeepCup  to a lucky Twitter follower shortly. Reply with your CFUK member name for a chance to win.

More...

Follow Coffee Forums UK on Twitter @coffee_forums


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

CFUK Members also eligible. Reply here with your twitter name and make sure you are following @coffee_forums


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Shrink1061 on twitter


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

@BubbaJVegas on twitter


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

@wjheenan

13 char


----------



## howmuch (Dec 21, 2012)

@owenjones1 on twitter


----------



## beebah (Apr 1, 2012)

@nbieber on Twitter


----------



## Jibjob79 (May 12, 2013)

@jibjob79 on twitter


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@dfk_41

On twitter


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

@jollycam on twitter


----------



## Scarab (May 11, 2013)

@avionyx on twitter

Would love one of these

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Congratulations to Sandy who won the Coffee Forums UK KeepCup.

Another chance to win is coming up on Bank Holiday Monday (May 27)

Can't wait that long or would like a Coffee Forums KeepCup for the long weekend? Place your order here - only £11 delivered


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

@aphelion1979 on twitter


----------

